
Asterisk - louiecale
Hi! I am new here.  This is my second account just to test if there's still an asterisk besides all the news I submitted. Can anyone enlighten me regarding this?  All my submissions ends up only being saved but not published.
======
pius
When you're logged in, the asterisks denote your own submissions.

